# Rock Climbing



## jerblaster23

I was curious what anyone thought about using rock climbing as a therapy for fibromyalgia. I haven't had any luck with any traditional forms of therapy and most forms of exercise that have any type of repetitive nature always make my condition worse until my muscles eventually lock up. I was thinking about rock climbing today and how it can create more of a dynamic stretch by using your arms fully extended to pull from different directions while at the same time putting the majority of your weight on your feet and how this type of movement feels good for me. I've had bad luck with exercise things like swimming and biking can set me back months. So I'm very hesitant and cautious about trying something new. However I used to be quite the avid climber.I had the bright idea today as I was sitting at the library studying for finals and just decided to go out and give it a shot. I only climbed for about 5 min. at the rock wall at the gym here. I feel fine though I noticed a change where the pain in my muscles shifted from the chest to the shoulder which is normall for me, this can happen just by stretching. I was just curious on people's thoughts are on climbing. I feel like I need to be getting in a little bit more exercise besides just walking around. If I can do it successfully without causing damage it can be a great stress reliever as it used to be one of my favorite hobbies. Now because I feel so limited it would be great, however I'm still very cautious. Any thoughts?


----------

